# Dare you to play the 1st set...with no pick!



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been trying to wean myself off the flatpick, which I started dropping into a Harmony acoustic when I was 10 or so. I know theres tons of fantastic players who use a pick, but I'd just like to be rid of the damn thing. Makes things way simpler. So I try to play a set at a gig the other night - no pick. Well - the term "out on a limb" descibes it pretty well. I do practice with no pick, but playing live - different story! Think I'll leave that till the last set of the night from now on.

Peter


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

I think it depends on the genre you play... 

I've never seel Leona Boyd play live with a pick 

Cheers!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think it depends on the genre you play...
> 
> ...


she might--if nobody's watching...:smile:


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3p48EezhOU

you should check this guy out if you want to see just what can be done without a pick. I've definitely become addicted to playing with fingers as a result. I've posted some of his clips before but for some reason they always get ignored. Either way I think the guy is fantastic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

PACO DE LUCIA. beauties eh?
Not commenting on links doesn't necessarily 
mean we don't check them out. Keep em 
comin'.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Lari! Thanks for the left-handed band, well, all except the drummer anyway. :wave:


----------



## ACDCyou (Jan 6, 2008)

hey this is another guy that is just amazing though you may have seen it already, his name is Andy McKee http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW! There's a guy who thought outside of the box. That was amazing.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*fingers or pick?*

i enjoy both depends on the song and how i feel at the time.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i play a lot of acoustic without a pick. i cant fingerpick at all, and cant even try, but i do a lot of string pulling and slapping, and my thumb acts as a hammer against the bass strings, its pretty effective. 
its really very different than playing with a pick- not only does the skin on string create a different sound, but the whole style sounds different.
in some ways it is limiting, for instance, its not easy to pull of fast intricate lead runs, and when you do it sounds sloppy;
but at the same time it frees you from the constraints of straight picking, and can create a much more interesting and complex sound.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

For many years before I learned to play guitar, I would dream that I was playing! In my dreams, I always played with my fingers, plucking the strings, pulling the strings, and using my thumb. When I taught myself to play in my 40's, that is how I found I enjoyed playing the most. To this day I can not use a pick very well.


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mark Knopfler is another big no-pick rock dude, if you're looking for other styles than flamenco. Love that link for Paco de Lucia, sounds great!


----------

